# Where To get fall goldenrod/aster seed?



## cblakely (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been looking at Seedland, but have not purchased yet. So I can not tell you if they are any good. 

I was thinking about their Honeybee mix:
http://wildflowermix.com/info/custom/honeybee.html

Here is a list of the individual flowers they have:
http://www.wildflowermix.com/info/about-our-wildflowers.html

The Goldenrod is very expensive:
http://www.wildflowermix.com/info/180+common/goldenrod-rigid.html


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.outsidepride.com/seed/flower-seed/solidago-goldenrod.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am looking to seed a pasture in goldenrod or aster.

http://www.stockseed.com/Shop/native-wildflowers/stiff-or-rigid-goldenrod
http://www.stockseed.com/Shop/native-wildflowers/smooth-aster

Neither are cheap... I try to spot the goldenrod beside the road and harvest it in the fall when it goes to seed...


----------

